# Watch Dogs



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

Scommetto che questo sarà un gioco fantastico superiore a GTA V e The Last of Us

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2013)

Figo dev'esser proprio figo, ma non ho grandissime aspettative su questo gioco, proprio per questo può essere mi piacerà un sacco!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sto gioco ce l'ho nella mia lista da tempo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sto gioco ce l'ho nella mia lista da tempo



anche la trama è ottima e soprattutto originale...la tecnologia fa parte della nostra vita sempre di più anche se quì esagerano...il Protagonista può controllare Semafori con il cell xD


----------

